

Here's HN for our Blackberry Users - atehleb2
http://blackberryhackernews.com

======
rcfox
I've never understood the need to have mobile apps that give you a list of
links that then open in the browser. Why not just use the browser directly?

I personally use <http://ihackernews.com/> because its interface is more
mobile-friendly that vanilla HN, and it also provides a link to
<http://viewtext.org/> which makes reading on my Blackberry much nicer and
more uniform.

